# rps13 body parts



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

what parts from the RPS13 will fit onto US-Spec 240sx's and which models will the parts fit onto? i found a body kit i am completely in love in, but the rear bumper and hood are for RPS13 cars only. the 240sx i buy will be based around the fitment of these parts so this is very important. thanks!


----------



## Gripen (May 24, 2003)

i think that the rps13 is the S13 240sx fastback sold here. the tail lights were updated in japan though. So, for some kits, you might have to have the updated taillights.

correct me if i am wrong.


----------



## Gorath (Feb 16, 2003)

Yes the 180sx in jaan is the same as the 240sx fastback here so all the body panels should fit. The only major difference is the engine inside which is why ours is called RMS13 the p is the sr20 and the m is the ka (it might be h not m, i cant remember). The tail lights changed in 96. Pre-96 they were the same as ours.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

ok, how can you tell the differences in the 240's body styles by looking at them? anything significant about the fastback that i should be looking for? thanks for the help.


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

fastback = hatchback =180sx
coupe = trunk = silvia
I believe evrything is interchangable. And the tailights is debatable. My friend has kouki tailights, but regular USDM body panels. So any kit should fit whether USDM/JDM


----------



## Gorath (Feb 16, 2003)

The newer tail lights need a metal peice below the lights and then they fit perfectly. Oh and they need a new lock.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

what piece is needed? do you have any pictures? i also thought about doing a 180sx tail light conversion. i'm guessing that whole assembly fits right in without much modification, right? thanks for the replies


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

if you buy a kit, it comes with the lights (left/right), center garnish, center under garnish, and a trunk lock. wiring needs to be redone because the coloration of the wires are different. no physical modifications needed


----------



## Gorath (Feb 16, 2003)

here is a link
http://courtesyparts.com/Merchant2/merchant.mv?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=CP&Product_Code=99996-S13TL


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

so expensive for just tailights


----------



## Gripen (May 24, 2003)

Well, some people are willing to pay for that JDM look... besides, they look better and refreshed than the ones that came on the USDM fastbacks...


----------



## Gorath (Feb 16, 2003)

The 88-94 180sx in japan had the same tail lights as we have these tail light are off of the newer version if you can call it that


----------

